# Alienware M15x lights not working.



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

None of the AlienFX lights on my laptop work anymore after havng to reinstall my OS. I tried to reset everything through my devices menu but it doesnt have my keyboard listed. Instead it lists an unknown usb serial bus device that windows has stopped because of a error code 43. Any advice on how to get my lights working again would be insanely appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Download and install software and drivers from manufacturers website.


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

Yeah that doesn't do anything to fix it. It's a known problem from Dell, but they want to charge me like 500+ dollars to fix it.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

So, you already went to DELL support site, downloaded and installed the software/drivers? Or you're just assuming?.. 


> None of the AlienFX lights on my laptop work anymore *after *havng to reinstall my OS


Cuz if this is what really happened probably the issue is software/drivers, not that common problem..


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

Yes I actually have downloaded and installed the drivers. Everytime my system starts up I get a message that says that .Net Framework has an unhandled exception, and if I go to Devices it lists an unknown device that has an error and that troubleshooting will not fix. My computer acts like it isnt even recognizing the AlienFX lights.


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

And the Alienware command center doesnt list any options for controlling the lights when I open it up.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Point is, if you have one device listed as unknown, you don't have all drivers installed. Please review it again.


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

But when you click on update drivers it says they are all up to date and I have downloaded all the drivers from dell. Its not a driver issue.


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

Upon further digging I found a post on Dell's website that says using the disc they supply you with will corrupt the EC Board. So the entire motherboard needs to be replaced. So it wasnt a driver issue at all.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

If you feel you know the answers, I can remove myself from this thread and you can do it yourself. But i won't proceed to diagnose further until I'm convinced you actually did the job and reviewed *all *the essential installations, sorry.

You'll need to manually update, not through windows or dell apps.. For the last time, review the installations exhaustively. Re-install all input drivers, system utilities, application and also consider BIOS update.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

lankyogre said:


> Upon further digging I found a post on Dell's website that says using the disc they supply you with will corrupt the EC Board. So the entire motherboard needs to be replaced. So it wasnt a driver issue at all.


That seems very dodgy, can you provide the source?


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

Alienware M15x Command Center Recovery DVD Corrupts System Board | Dell 
also check out
Could anyone help with AlienFX? (M15X) - Alienware Forum - Alienware Club - Dell Community


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

If you downloaded directly from dell site, and not installed from disc, this shouldn't be an issue.. Does dell assume responsibility for this? It's not a cheap laptop for such a major screw up..


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

I'm no longer covered under warrenty so they basically told me I was screwed. They also told me that it's a possibility that installing from the site also could corrupt the controller. My big issue with this is that if they knew it was an issue why didnt they contact there customer to make them aware? the answer i got was "well we posted it on the forums to tell our customers." That's horrible business ethics, and terrible customer support. How can you expect putting some obscure post hidden in forums to justify this problem?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

It's weird that they say it corrupts the firmware but don't present a firmware upgrade. And awful they assume it but don't take responsibility. The hiding warnings i get though.. Bad marketing when you're selling $2000 plus laptops..


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm horribly disgusted by the whole thing, but I dont really know what to do at this point.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd try to update BIOS and every other firmware. Meanwhile let me have another look to see if I can find something more.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread might help..
Alienware M15x, no lights/fans after reinstalling Command Center - Alienware Forum - Alienware Club - Dell Community
Specially this quote..


> If the AW laptops have a F12 (Bios Screen) Diags Utility Partition (and you haven't deleted it ) like the desktops do, you can often use those MIO Board Diags to test and reset the boards to its defaults and they will start working and accept a load of CC again. Use the newest version to make sure it the same or newer than anything that might be loaded onto it before.


This too..


> if you don't install the software in the proper order, you could keep getting error messages...don't think this applies to your hardware problem, but once you get that fixed, you'll have to reinstall anyway.


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

ok, lemme try all that and I will see what I come up with. thanks you've been a huge help. I will post on here what I come up with.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

No problem mate. Glad to help anytime. Take your time and post results, either way.

Best of luck.


----------



## lankyogre (May 13, 2012)

unfortunatly that didn't work at all... I just uninstalled command center, and I gonna leave it off. really dissapointed at this point.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow i cant believe Dell just told you to get lost!... To be honest with you i would haggle dell on getting a replacement. If it was there upgrade that broke the controller they have to take responsibility and replace the parts, Its ridiculous that they aren't.


----------

